# My Welsh Collie and Border Collie



## Nannyrosie (Oct 18, 2015)

My Welsh collie Shadow is 61/2 years old Border Collie Storm is 23 months.
Getting Storm at 8 weeks old was the best thing we ever did for Shadow, he used to be a loner and did interact with other dogs only thing he loved was playing with a ball. But since having Storm it brought him out a lot, he took to Storm from the first day we bought her home.


----------



## lavetaeng (12 mo ago)

Nannyrosie said:


> My Welsh collie Shadow is 61/2 years old Border Collie Storm is 23 months.
> Getting Storm at 8 weeks old was the best thing we ever did for Shadow, he used to be a loner and did interact with other dogs only thing he loved was playing with a ball. But since having Storm it brought him out a lot, he took to Storm from the first day we bought her home.
> View attachment 482349
> View attachment 482350
> ...


Just Beautiful!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lovely photos!


----------

